# Has anyone used "Elite" PRE-CUT tint off ebay?



## HSR (Jul 5, 2011)

Thinking about getting some pre-cut tint off ebay from "Elite Tint". Was wondering if anyone has used a pre-cut tint on any vehicle pretty much and if they had some pointers ^^ Looked into getting it professionally done it its like $350 for the back 5 (they included the little one on each back side as a new window). The pre-cut tint would come to $60 tops which includes tint for the front pass. and driver windows.


----------



## Quazar (Apr 28, 2011)

350??? Where are you at? 

Round here its 139 - 179 for all 5 windows.


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

Omg 350? Sounds like a lot of $


----------



## TSURacing (Jan 1, 2011)

Just had mine done for $170. That was for front door, rear doors, and back glass.


----------



## bartonmd (Jun 30, 2011)

Mine was $170, front doors, rear doors, back glass, and a 5% sunshade strip on the top of the windshield...

Mike


----------



## STUDLEE (Jul 6, 2011)

I'm taking mine to get done $130 for Front and rear as well... of course it's not really legal in Cali so I'm having it done on the side and also having 2 other cars done as well so the guy gave me a break.


----------



## HSR (Jul 5, 2011)

holy crap thats cheap, I'm in BCs Okanagan. Still debating on the pre-cut tint off ebay.....?


----------



## z3koeller (Jul 2, 2011)

I've heard horror stories about pre-cut tint. Not only it bubbling/flaking/peeling, but the install process is a NIGHTMARE if you aren't skilled at it. Seems like it'd be easy but not from what I've heard. Personally I've never tried but I'd rather pay the 150 it is here than try myself and F it up.


----------



## STUDLEE (Jul 6, 2011)

it would be cheaper to drive to cali and have it done lol...


----------



## itsbmw (Feb 5, 2011)

I've used precut tint, It sucks, just get it professionally done, you won't regret it.


----------



## StillSilly (May 28, 2012)

Elite Tint sucks! It's hard enough to "Do It Yourself" and Elite Tint just makes it harder. My tint was damaged, they packed it like crap and used a ton of blue painter's tape, which damaged the tint. Also, the quality of the tint was poor. Try a professional shop, as I did after throwing out the crap that Elite Tint sold me. What a ripoff.


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

I've never used the pre cut tint.
But I did tint my car myself. This being the first time I've ever tried. 

Its not extremely hard just takes patience and good window prep. If you want to LEARN, research videos on YouTube they have good starting pointers. 

The back glass is "the only thing hard about tinting" because it requires 
1 the right size of tint
2 heat gun control and patience to properly shrink and fit the tint to the curved glass.

But if you want to save money and do the front and the sides your self and have the shop do the back you can definitely get your whole car done for under $100.
I believe I got mine done for $55-$60
Includes 3 rolls, back glass strip kit, razor blade, tint-card, spray bottle.








If you or anyone has questions on pointers. Shoot me a pm.



Sent from iPhone 4


----------



## cruzershane (Feb 9, 2012)

soo thin its terrible i did it and i peeled it off the next day. got mine done for 180


----------



## 515cruze (May 9, 2012)

i tint professionally, and a colleague of mine sells pre-cut kits on ebay with Grade A film (Global Window Film). but like the others said, if you dont know what you're doing, you're a bit in over your head. if you want to give it a shot, look up the seller tint-pro on ebay and he'll get you set up


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

You guys are all getting yours done CHEAP. I called around the two places in my area and they all want $250+ to do install tints on my car. Anyone know of a place in the south Chicago area that will do it cheaper?


----------



## 515cruze (May 9, 2012)

XtremeRevolution said:


> You guys are all getting yours done CHEAP. I called around the two places in my area and they all want $250+ to do install tints on my car. Anyone know of a place in the south Chicago area that will do it cheaper?


check this link out, might be able to help you. Illinois - TintDude

i know the user HoPo is in the chicago area


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

515cruze said:


> check this link out, might be able to help you. Illinois - TintDude
> 
> i know the user HoPo is in the chicago area


Thanks for the tip. I checked out all the prices in my area, and they're all $250+. I ended up ordering a pre-cut tint kit from snaptint.com and will be doing this myself. Total cost to me was $100 shipped including a tool kit. I'll report back with the results.


----------



## silverls (Nov 12, 2011)

HSR said:


> Thinking about getting some pre-cut tint off ebay from "Elite Tint". Was wondering if anyone has used a pre-cut tint on any vehicle pretty much and if they had some pointers ^^ Looked into getting it professionally done it its like $350 for the back 5 (they included the little one on each back side as a new window). The pre-cut tint would come to $60 tops which includes tint for the front pass. and driver windows.


I have used it on a few vehicles and it can go badly. Heres some tips.

Trim 1/4 inch off the top of the door windows to account for where it goes into the seal at the top. 
Also, the pre cut tints seem to have a problem with peeling at the top even if you trim it for the seal. To fix this problem get a small bottle of clear nail polish and apply a small amount across that top seam after trimming it. It really helps. Using the nail polish i haven't ever had problems after install.

I took my cruze and had it professionally done for $180 here in Va Beach.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## silverls (Nov 12, 2011)

Another tip, dont use straight water. Put a few drop of dish detergent (dawn or any other brand) in a spray bottle and then fill it with water to spray on the tint and window. Remember you can never use too much of that water mixture. Soak it down!

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## 515cruze (May 9, 2012)

silverls said:


> I have used it on a few vehicles and it can go badly. Heres some tips.
> 
> *Trim 1/4 inch off the top of the door windows to account for where it goes into the seal at the top*.
> Also, the pre cut tints seem to have a problem with peeling at the top even if you trim it for the seal. To fix this problem get a small bottle of clear nail polish and apply a small amount across that top seam after trimming it. It really helps. Using the nail polish i haven't ever had problems after install.
> ...


i have to highly disagree. there is no need to leave any gap what-so-ever. as long as you lay that first couple inches of film securely and remove all water and bubbles, you should have no worries when rolling the window up into the door frame.


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

515cruze said:


> i have to highly disagree. there is no need to leave any gap what-so-ever. as long as you lay that first couple inches of film securely and remove all water and bubbles, you should have no worries when rolling the window up into the door frame.
> View attachment 5925


Yeah same here I believe it's called a "micro edge" I get mine as close as possible. Mines been on since November no problems at all.


Sent from iPhone 4


----------



## silverls (Nov 12, 2011)

515cruze said:


> i have to highly disagree. there is no need to leave any gap what-so-ever. as long as you lay that first couple inches of film securely and remove all water and bubbles, you should have no worries when rolling the window up into the door frame.


Hey now, I'm just an amateur who has done it a couple times. I'm no professional by any means. I was just posting what i have found to work for me. The first time I ever tinted I had the peeling problem, went through 2 sets of tint trying to get it right before trimming the top and sealing with nail polish was suggested to me. It worked and so that's the way i continued to do it.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

I'll let you guys know how it goes. The tint shipped out yesterday from snaptint.com. I watched several youtube videos and it looks like it should be a breeze.


----------



## 20126spdRS (Dec 27, 2011)

XtremeRevolution said:


> You guys are all getting yours done CHEAP. I called around the two places in my area and they all want $250+ to do install tints on my car. Anyone know of a place in the south Chicago area that will do it cheaper?


If you want to get it done by a friend of mine, he does them on the side out of Golf Mill Ford and will even go darker than legal if you want, i think he is wanting 140 for my cruze, he did up my buddies Mzda 3 and it looks really good. maybe get a better deal to done both of our cruzes same time


----------



## 515cruze (May 9, 2012)

XtremeRevolution said:


> I'll let you guys know how it goes. The tint shipped out yesterday from snaptint.com. I watched several youtube videos and it looks like it should be a breeze.


when you get to the backglass, check out this video i made a few summers ago. might be able to point you in the right direction.
Shrinking a G6 - YouTube


----------

